# Shaving or Hair Removal



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2019)

My hair is not as thick as it used to be and never was very thick on my underarms and legs.  I shave them both but sometimes wish I lived in a country where they don't believe in shaving...Just don't like to do it...yet, I get it done.  

At times in my life I have used Nair to remove hair and think I may go back to that..for my legs, that is.  I can't see nearly as well as I used to even with glasses and find I miss areas when I shave but did not miss anything with Nair.

How do you remove hair?  Do you do it often?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2019)

I rarely have to remove hair from any part of my body..I've always had really fair hair , and little of it..so when I do have to shave,  I use an electric ladyshave I've had for years... 

I always get my eyebrows waxed.. about  twice a year..


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I rarely have to remove hair from any part of my body..I've always had really fair hair , and little of it..so when I do have to shave,  I use an electric ladyshave I've had for years...
> 
> I always get my eyebrows waxed.. about  twice a year..


Lucky you!  Wish my hair was lighter!


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 15, 2019)

I use a Braun epilator for legs and underarms.   Stings a bit but you get used to it.   Since it yanks hair out by the roots and I have light body hair, I only have to use it every week or two.    Regrowth isn't prickly like shaving.



> I can't see nearly as well as I used to even with glasses and find I miss areas when I shave but did not miss anything with Nair.



My epilator has a bright light.   It comes with a kit that includes a shaver attachment so the bright light may help if you choose to use the shaver.


*https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TI5ZMZQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 15, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> I use a Braun epilator for legs and underarms.   Stings a bit but you get used to it.   Since it yanks hair out by the roots and I have light body hair, I only have to use it every week or two.    Regrowth isn't prickly like shaving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you have something that works well!  I'll check out the link.  Thankyou.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 15, 2019)

I just use a disposable razor for underarms, chin, and upper lip (for some reason hair grows there).  Hair on legs doesn't grow as fast as it used to.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 15, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> I just use a disposable razor for underarms, chin, and upper lip (for some reason hair grows there).  Hair on legs doesn't grow as fast as it used to.


That's what I use, too, and for the same areas.


----------



## win231 (Jul 15, 2019)

Reading this reminds me to be grateful to be male...

Well....that & a few other things.......


----------



## Keesha (Jul 15, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I rarely have to remove hair from any part of my body..I've always had really fair hair , and little of it..so when I do have to shave,  I use an electric ladyshave I've had for years...
> 
> I always get my eyebrows waxed.. about  twice a year..


You really are lucky to be a natural blonde. I’d love to not have to shave or pluck hairs but I have to. 
My eyebrows have been professionally done but my legs haven’t. I don’t have much underarm hair which I’m happy about.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 15, 2019)

Keesha said:


> You really are lucky to be a natural blonde. I’d love to not have to shave or pluck hairs but I have to.
> My eyebrows have been professionally done but my legs haven’t. I don’t have much underarm hair which I’m happy about.


Not all natural blondes have fair hair on their bodies.  I am a natural blonde--had very light hair on my head for 35 years and then it started getting darker.  But the rest of my hair on my body was not fair.  Wish it was!


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jul 15, 2019)

I just use a plain old remmington electric shaver that I have plugged into the bathroom outlet.  I don't have to shave as much as I used to, maybe every couple of weeks.  Just underarms and lower legs.  Never have had hair on my upper legs above my knees.  

I don't get anything waxed, it would be a waste of time.  I would actually like to have a little more hair on my eyebrows.  It would give my features a little more definition.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 15, 2019)

I use this intuition razor made especially for women. It has 4 blades and a solid form of ultra lubricating shaving cream which results in a nice smooth shave. 

Unlike Ruthanne I’m not at a stage of wanting to go au natural.  No way.

I don’t usually wax because it sometimes causes ingrown hairs that can become abscessed and they really hurt.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 15, 2019)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 72671I use this intuition razor made especially for women. It has 4 blades and a solid form of ultra lubricating shaving cream which results in a nice smooth shave.
> 
> Unlike Ruthanne I’m not at a stage of wanting to go au natural.  No way.
> 
> I don’t usually wax because it sometimes causes ingrown hairs that can become abscessed and they really hurt.


Looks like a nice shaver!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 15, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Looks like a nice shaver!


It’s awesome and I get my blade refills at Costco so it’s not too pricey.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 15, 2019)

Keesha said:


> It’s awesome and I get my blade refills at Costco so it’s not too pricey.


Cool!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2019)

When I was younger I shaved my legs and armpits once a week, always used a single edged razor.  Bikini line was done once every couple of months or when needed.  My hair was never that thick, heavy or dark on my body, and now that I'm older it's even more sparse, very much like my mother was. So now I just run the razor over the spots where needed around once a month, but I have to put on my reading glasses to see anything really.

I tried Nair once many years ago, the smell was so strong I didn't like it, figured it was unhealthy to use and too strong chemicals.

A couple of years ago I bought a Flawless to use for the couple of stray hairs that appear under my eyebrows, works well, don't really use it that often though.  20 bucks 'as seen on TV', bought at Bed, Bath & Beyond.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 15, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> When I was younger I shaved my legs and armpits once a week, always used a single edged razor.  Bikini line was done once every couple of months or when needed.  My hair was never that thick, heavy or dark on my body, and now that I'm older it's even more sparse, very much like my mother was. So now I just run the razor over the spots where needed around once a month, but I have to put on my reading glasses to see anything really.
> 
> I tried Nair once many years ago, the smell was so strong I didn't like it, figured it was unhealthy to use and too strong chemicals.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a Flawless to use for the couple of stray hairs that appear under my eyebrows, works well, don't really use it that often though.  20 bucks 'as seen on TV', bought at Bed, Bath & Beyond.


I had one of those too.  Can't find it now.  Do you know what kind of batteries it uses?  I can't recall.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Jul 26, 2019)

I found some really cool buffer thingies that cost almost nothing on Amazon. I watch tv and smooth my upper lip. (I hate waxing it!) I've been told I have quite a mustache, and I don't want it to get any worse. I've even used them to smooth out some teeny cactus pricklies that I picked up accidentally. I suppose anything you bought at a different store would work. They have larger buffers at Walmart.


----------



## Lochkelly (Aug 29, 2019)

Since the removal of cyst & ovary & finding out my other ovary is calcified back in 2014, I don't have to shave anything anymore! And originally I'm a brunette!  Now, my chin? That's a different story.  I should carry tweezers around in my pocket


----------



## jujube (Aug 29, 2019)

Ah, life after 60...….when the hair on your head is replaced by the hair on your upper lip and chin.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 31, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> When I was younger I shaved my legs and armpits once a week, always used a single edged razor.  Bikini line was done once every couple of months or when needed.  My hair was never that thick, heavy or dark on my body, and now that I'm older it's even more sparse, very much like my mother was. So now I just run the razor over the spots where needed around once a month, but I have to put on my reading glasses to see anything really.
> 
> I tried Nair once many years ago, the smell was so strong I didn't like it, figured it was unhealthy to use and too strong chemicals.
> 
> A couple of years ago I bought a Flawless to use for the couple of stray hairs that appear under my eyebrows, works well, don't really use it that often though.  20 bucks 'as seen on TV', bought at Bed, Bath & Beyond.


Why is the tip gold plated??!!


----------

